# Plants from Hillsview



## TyroneGenade (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I got excellent plants from Hillsview this week:








The unbloomed plant is Mount Olympus and it is HUGE! The plant in bloom is Zuma Beach. Both plants have new growths coming.

The Zuma Beach, with the petals unfurled, is about 14 cm across. Theresa's packaging was very good but the flower did get a little bruised but I'm still VERY happy with the purchase. The yellow is very vibrant.

As regards the Ordering Etiquette thread (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36855) I had contacted Theresa asking for her best guess at a yellow complex Paph and she offered the lovely Zuma Beach that was in flower and her best guess at a yellow or fading-to-yellow Mount Olympus. It was a wonderful experience dealing with her, the quality of the plants is fantastic and I will certainly buy from her again.

Bye


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2015)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2015)

great buy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2015)

Theresa is the best.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice pickups. I think you will be very happy on a re-bloom and the first on the other!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh, yeah. I think the petals were much flatter before they were packaged to shipping. I think the Zuma Beach is going to be spectacular 2nd time around.

The leaf width on the Mount Olympus is very wide. I expect a stunning flower their two. I am very excited for the next complex season.


----------

